# Oil Pressure gauge



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok my oil pressure gauge isent working. I think thats because my oil pressure sending unit does not have any wires hooked up to it. So do I just need to take the dash apart, and find the wires from the oil pressure gauge, and reconnect them? Or will I need new wires? How good is the stock gauge? Should I be replacing it anyway? And the sender unit is the thing, slightly up and behind the oil filter right? And Iv got a lot of oil thats dripped down here.... what could be leaking?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

step one would be hooking up the sending unit .

It's very easy to break the harness if you use a filter wrench on you oil filter, the wires/harness are probably hanging somewhere in the vicinity of the sending unit - which, as you said, is right around the oil filter/starter area.

If you can't find the original wiring, just replace the gauge and run new wires. The factory gauge isn't really worth much effort to fix.


----------

